# Camby traded to Clippers for a 2nd rounder



## Zuca

According to ESPN:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3491156

Thoughts? My guess is that you could've get at least some young talent for him, but who knows?!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

um.. I thought you could atleast have got some talent.. A second-rounder is very insignificant.. :laugh:

Ah wateva, if you were desperate to dump salary, I guess it had to be done..?


----------



## BallerBlogger

Mark Warkentien is an idiot. There, I said it.


----------



## Attila

Don't worry; A.I. has got heart!


----------



## darth-horax

It's not even just a second rounder...we traded Camby for the RIGHT to SWITCH second round picks in 2010!!!

We gave away the best shot blocker in the league...for a second rounder who won't ever play in Karl's system becuase Karl doesnt' play Rookies.

So much for keeping the roster the same, eh?


----------



## nbanoitall

****, they just salary dumped marcus camby. this is just sad really. maybe memphis is starting a trend!
The Denver Grizzlies? Sounds good.


----------



## nikolokolus

I realize that not getting past the first round for several years probably spelled doom for the Nuggets, but ... wow ... this makes the Pau Gasol for Brown/Crittenton/Marc Gasol trade look like a savvy deal (which actually kind of is in retrospect).


----------



## nbanoitall

donald sterling just flat out ate a contract. go figure.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

You have my sympathy.

That was a purely nonbasketball trade. The team owner just spit in the face of the fans.


----------



## rock747

Could Denver be freeing Salary for a trade possibly?


----------



## Rikemice147

I hope this is for a huge trade.
if not i lost all my respect haha


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Ok so I didn't like the trade to begin with.. Thought about it just now though and I have to say.. it looks even worse.. :uhoh:

The hell were they thinking..


----------



## Kuskid

Oldmangrouch said:


> You have my sympathy.
> 
> That was a purely nonbasketball trade. The team owner just spit in the face of the fans.


Exactly. I am absolutely indignant right now. It's going to be tough to continue rooting for a franchise whose front office clearly doesn't give a flying **** about winning games. This is pathetic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I wonder what Iverson and Melo have to say about this.


----------



## nbanoitall

Chan said:


> I wonder what Iverson and Melo have to say about this.


melo is thinking- god dammit
AI is thinking- extension


----------



## pac4eva5

lol at everybody jumping off the deep end here. this was a very strategical move.

not one person in this thread has made mention of the 10 million dollar trade exemption! this by itself is more valuable than camby. we could give the TE to sac for artest straight up. no way does sac take camby in a swap, but artest off the books for free? absolutely! 

this is just one of very many options. there are so many possibilities and dont forget we have 2 first rounders.


----------



## pac4eva5

Chan said:


> I wonder what Iverson and Melo have to say about this.


i bet they are happy. marcus was more selfish than the both of them (yup, i just said that)

too many times ive seen camby push a teammate away to steal a rebound. or decide to run a fast break all by himself only to turn it over and give the opponent a free bucket. or jack up a crappy 18 footer to start off every game. or never help out on rotations.

melo will average 25/10 next year. and when iverson retires, jack it up to 30/10 - mvp numbers. i bet hes happy.


----------



## DaRizzle

So how is this trade possible? Is it because the Clippers are under the cap before and after this trade so its allowed, and salary matching doesnt matter?


----------



## Ruff Draft

DaRizzle said:


> So how is this trade possible? Is it because the Clippers are under the cap before and after this trade so its allowed, and salary matching doesnt matter?


Yes.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> lol at everybody jumping off the deep end here. this was a very strategical move..


you are right there is a trade exception- but Camby had enough value to come up with something better than this. but- if the nuggets use this trade exception well they can redeem themselves and you will be 100% correct about this being a strategical move
but think about this. other than the draft gift of carmelo anthony... what can we say about the Nugget's strategies to date? i think we all are afraid that this was just a salary dump. we could learn otherwise...and soon i hope. they have one year to use this exception


----------



## darth-horax

They'll probably do what they normally do in situations where they get extra exception money and just let it expire.


----------



## darth-horax

That beign said, I'd like to see them grab Josh Smith...but it's not happening.


----------



## Husstla

Wow..you couldve atleast got a first rounder


----------



## jericho

DaRizzle said:


> So how is this trade possible? Is it because the Clippers are under the cap before and after this trade so its allowed, and salary matching doesnt matter?


Yes, Camby, whatever. Your signature is hypnotic. I can't figure out...is she pulling his hand onto her or about to push it away?


----------



## nbanoitall

its rumored the nuggets passed on sean williams, marcus williams, expiring contracts, and maybe even some kind of pick. i smell salary dump. what ever happened to getting kirk hinrich or whatever? this front office blows chunks


----------



## pac4eva5

bulls made it public they werent trading hinrich.
that rumored deal was shot down by thorn who rarely talks about rumors.
dont buy into any of that.


----------



## nbanoitall

pac4eva5 said:


> bulls made it public they werent trading hinrich.
> that rumored deal was shot down by thorn who rarely talks about rumors.
> dont buy into any of that.


not read the star ledger?


----------



## a_i_4_life

Husstla said:


> Wow..you couldve atleast got a first rounder


first round picks are overrated


----------



## nbanoitall

agreed. nothing good ever came from first round picks


----------



## GNG

nikolokolus said:


> I realize that not getting past the first round for several years probably spelled doom for the Nuggets, but ... wow ... this makes the *Pau Gasol for Brown/Crittenton/Marc Gasol* trade look like a savvy deal (which actually kind of is in retrospect).


And a draft pick that turned out to be Darrell Arthur. And another draft pick in 2010.

Denver must've been desperate to shed salary. And this will definitely save them money.


----------



## pac4eva5

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Denver must've been desperate to shed salary. And this will definitely save them money. *And they just got better. And they have better trading pieces as well.*


fixed


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

You don't get better by playing less defense.


----------



## Tom

If only someone would be stupid enough to take Martin.


----------



## Marcus13

pac4eva5 said:


> fixed


There is no way you can say this move made them better. Not without seeing what they do with that trade exception first


----------



## GNG

pac4eva5 said:


> fixed


I've heard that trade exception has a sick jump shot.


----------



## pac4eva5

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I've heard that trade exception has a sick jump shot.


it cant be worse than cambys. TRUTH.


----------



## pac4eva5

Chan said:


> You don't get better by playing less defense.


ignorance. 3 nice plays a game does not make u a good defender.


----------



## pac4eva5

Marcus13 said:


> There is no way you can say this move made them better. Not without seeing what they do with that trade exception first


a combination of nene with a bit of hunter >>> camby playing 40 minutes a night.

of course that all depends if nene stays legitimately healthy. nuggets fans pray...


----------

